# WANDERLEI SILVA Seminar - Scotland!



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

A training seminar with the legendary Wanderlei "The Axe Murderer" Silva in Scotland!

*October 26th*

*
6pm to 8pm*

University of St. Andrews MMA Club

Sports Centre, St Leonards Road

Saint Andrews, KY16 9DY

Fife, Scotland

Wanderlei Silva is one of the greatest fighters in the history of MMA and this is an amazing opportunity to meet and train with him.

Silva currently fights for the UFC and runs his own gym, The Wand Fight Team in Las Vegas: Wand Fight Team - MMA Gym Las Vegas

People of all levels are welcome from all over Scotland.

The 2 hour training seminar comprising of Wanderlei's favourite techniques will conclude with photos/autographs.

This event is a must for MMA fans. Price is Â£90 for a once in a lifetime experience. Spaces are limited, book immediately to avoid disappointment.

We hosting this event for NJM Promotions exclusively in Scotland

*To book tickets contact Nicola Middleton from NJM on **[email protected]** or 07513788794.*


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

90 quid, im sure the utcuk one was half that price


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

am up 4 this 4 sure


----------



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

We are hosting the seminar on behalf of his promotion and the price is theirs.

We really wanted to bring Wanderlei over to Scotland and even though the price is high, its a rare opportunity to train with the legend himself!

*
Book your tickets through Nicola Middleton on **[email protected]** or 07513788794*


----------



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

kev3383 said:


> am up 4 this 4 sure


Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

will do what kind of numbers are u looking 4 2 attend this?


----------



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

It will be around 60 people.

Wand is a big name so needs that sort of number. Will definately be a great event though. He is a great coach and will make sure we get the most out of it!


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

whats the score with booking can i call just now and reserve the places?


----------



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

kev3383 said:


> whats the score with booking can i call just now and reserve the places?


Yep, give Nicola a call (or email) and she will take it from there.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

perfect will do that 2morrow thanks


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

god I wish I hadnt just bought my first house! Â£90 is a few hours plastering or bath taps or some shite lol:rolleyes:


----------



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

Robk said:


> god I wish I hadnt just bought my first house! Â£90 is a few hours plastering or bath taps or some shite lol:rolleyes:


Haha


----------



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

kev3383 said:


> perfect will do that 2morrow thanks


Here is the facebook event page:

UFC fighter WANDERLEI SILVA Seminar - Scotland!


----------



## Connor_Scotland (Aug 24, 2010)

Is there many places left?


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Would much rather spend 90 quid on Wand then get fleeced in our lovely capital for 120.


----------



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

Connor_Scotland said:


> Is there many places left?


There should be.

Get in touch with Nicola Middleton from NJM on [email protected] or 07513788794.

She is the one selling the tickets so should get you sorted.


----------



## Connor_Scotland (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry I am clearly blind to of missed that.

Cheers mate


----------



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

Connor_Scotland said:


> Sorry I am clearly blind to of missed that.
> 
> Cheers mate


Haha, no worries mate!

If you wanna check out the facebook page here it is:

UFC fighter WANDERLEI SILVA Seminar - Scotland!

- Bassam Band


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have tried call the number given loads of times is this still going ahead?


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

can tickets be reserved?


----------



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

kev3383 said:


> can tickets be reserved?


Hi,

No idea why she hasnt picked up your call.

If you drop her an email, i am sure she will get back to you.

[email protected]

I would reserve the ticket for you myself but we are only hosting the event, not handling the commercial side of things.

If you have any problems, let me know. I will speak to her myself.

- Bassam


----------



## bassamband (Aug 22, 2010)

Just a quick update...

The seminar is happening this Tuesday the 26th!

University of St Andrews MMA Club - 6pm

There are still plenty of places left so if you want to attend then please book a ticket through Nicola Middleton from NJM - 07513788794.


----------

